# How do you shoot an Asa event



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

I know this has been before but rules have changed. So how do you guys shoot a course? What's your game plan?


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Also would like to hear from the open c and open b guys because they have half known and half unknown. I'm also new to Asa always been an Ibo guy till I moved to Kentucky. Thank you for your responses.


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

This will be my first year hitting some ASA shoots also, would love to know more about it


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

panther08 said:


> I know So how do you guys shoot a course? What's your game plan?


Usually poorly.

To salvage some dignity!



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

panther08 said:


> Also would like to hear from the open c and open b guys because they have half known and half unknown. I'm also new to Asa always been an Ibo guy till I moved to Kentucky. Thank you for your responses.


Ok.....in unknown im just trying to get off the course even. It took until last year in metropolis that i finally got comfortable.

We shot known first. I started 12,12 on a few far targets. Then stayed safe for a while, but made a bad shot on a 40yd coyote. I then took a horrendous kick out of a 14 into an 8. But was 8 up. I really felt i left too many points on tge course . I should have neen a little more aggressive. Just a little

Then my total goal for for unknown was to shoot center 10 on any target i doubted the yardage. I only shot one 8.

It took a long time to settle down shooting asa. I always put too much pressure on myself

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Every ASA I been to we shot unknown first day. 10 is your friend. I was always a risk taker and if I felt comfortable on a target less than 30 yards and the 14 was visible. I'd sling one at it. Sometimes I'd nail it, sometimes I'd miss. 

Iv been studying targets and where the rings are located. I'm gonna start shooting 3d in the next week or two so I should be ready when Florida rolls around. If got my stabs
Weighted out and my bow holds like its in a vice. This year should be interesting if I can calm my nerves enough prior to the shoot. 

Best advice I can give you is shoot the sims and team shoot Friday. That always helps me calm down for Saturday.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Kevin aren't you the fellow that was at Florida with the strother trailer? What class did you shoot?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea that was me....shot k45 there because of flying times.

But i belong in open D

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Open D? Haha you mean open c? Talked to you in Florida. I shot the moxie at your trailer. I'm gonna be shoot in open c this year. Shot hunter last year. Maybe we will shoot together.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I shoot C because i have too......i belong in D.

Im easy to find. Fat guy with a green target color moxie

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wrevans (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm also eager to hear how different shooters prepare for the known/unknown portions.

On a an unknown 3d course, I've always shot the first half conservatively, in hopes that other shooters will make mistakes. Hopefully this will leave me in a situation where I've built up confidence in my shot and don't have to take unnecessary risks on the second half. However, I do look for opportunities to take more aggressive shots in the second half if I am feeling confident.

If I shoot Open C in the London, KY shoot, then I'll probably shoot the first 10 unknown conservatively then be more aggressive on the last ten.....not sure what my plan for the known will be.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

1. make sure you have a stool 

2. snacks and water in the stool

3. umbrella

4. range finder to use on the practice course


As for shooting and being competitive you must keep:

1. bad decisions to a minimum

2. when you make a bad decision let it go and don't let it make you have more bad ones.

3. know when to shoot conservatively and when to take a calculated risk

My best rounds last year were when I stuck with my plan and regardless of what happened on the shot I simply shot the next shot and at the end of the day I had a top ten finish in open a. At the classic I let myself get rattled the first day and went back to the motel disappointed, the second day I shot the pro course up and kept to my plan, my plan was to shoot center 10 every shot until I came to shots that were under 37 yds that I felt really confident and then I shot at the connector line. I promised myself not to shoot at any 14's even on the really short ones and I took a 12 on them. I think I shot 8 or 10 up the second day

For me many of the really good shooters claim to aim at the bulleseye every shot and I just don't feel good about doing it. I tried to do it back home at the state championships and sucked and a couple other shoots but when I shoot center 10 I feel awesome and I can shoot 10's all day long, as the asa shoots progressed through the summer I found myself getting more confident and able to pick out the shots where I could aim at the connector line comfortably.

You must believe in your plan or indecision will kill your weekend.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

what is it GRIV says? don't over-think it, you just might outsmart yourself...or something like that.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

carlosii said:


> what is it GRIV says? don't over-think it, you just might outsmart yourself...or something like that.


The funny thing is that I talked to Jeff Hopkins and he told me about the same thing. He told me for guys in the open classes to just go up, judge the target, then shoot it. Don't second guess you judging and don't over think it. He compared it to baseball and how when you throw the ball you don't think about how hard or far to throw it your body knows and everything will follow.


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

So I think I'm just goin to shoot centers like Ibo and hope to catch a few Asa 12's. whatever class I decide I think this will be the best for me until my confidence grows a little.


----------



## wannabe even (Dec 30, 2009)

get in bad shape the night before so you dont think about what your doing when your up to shoot


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lol I got a feeling that might happen in Florida. I'll be doing my best to keep the good shooters Ill be hanging with outta the bottle lol or ill be right in it with them


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

Make sure to talk lots of smack to your traveling buddies, because on the way home everybody is picking on each other, makes the trip go quicker. Thick skin is required.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't meant to jack your thread cause its been a good read so far, but I got a short funny story about mental games at ASA shoots. I shot K50 at my very first ASA last year in Cullman AL, I had a game plan to shoot center 10s and just relax and have fun. I was by my self and knew no one. I got paired up with Dietmar Trillus and Camilla Soemod. Needless to say, my train of thought was de-railed and I never got it back on track.


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow that would be cool to stand on the line with that kind of talent. Not sure how I would shoot


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Have fun is all that matters


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I fell apart. Learned alot though. 


panther08 said:


> Wow that would be cool to stand on the line with that kind of talent. Not sure how I would shoot


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok so have many people changed plans this year with no 14's? I think you will see a change in who's at the top with risk takers not going for that 14.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Didn't know about the 14s going away. That's interesting. I'll probably get berated for this but, I think they should change things like this every year. Like, use ASA 12s one year and IBO 12s the next. I think it would make it more difficult for one person to dominate the sport.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

I never try the 14s anyway. I have a hard enough time trying to hit the 12s.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

:moviecorn


wvlongshot said:


> Make sure to talk lots of smack to your traveling buddies, because on the way home everybody is picking on each other, makes the trip go quicker. Thick skin is required.


----------



## wannabe even (Dec 30, 2009)

First know how your shooting if your not holding so well center if your holding very well set a yardage and only go for 12 at this yardage and closer do not lie to yourself about how your shooting or you will be in trouble this is very easy said a lot harder to do


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

rlbreakfield said:


> Didn't know about the 14s going away. That's interesting. I'll probably get berated for this but, I think they should change things like this every year. Like, use ASA 12s one year and IBO 12s the next. I think it would make it more difficult for one person to dominate the sport.


Not only the 14 is gone from main rounds. We have made.both 12s open in play all weekend.... The lower is the.main 12 for all classes....IF a shooter wants to shoot the upper 12 ...he can do so..has to tell his.group he going for.the.upper 12 if he gets it good.....if.he hits the lower 12....it's just 10points...


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Remember, you cant win an ASA event the first day but you sure can loose on the first day. I like to go for even score Saturday and then go for the gold Sunday.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

A) Focus on what you CAN do and NOT what you WANT to do. i.e. don't plan on 'luck' making you shoot a higher score. 
B) Be smart and honest with yourself. Too many folks GIVE points away. Do not lean too hard on the 12 if your skill level is not up to it.
..
.
.
.
I should keep "B" to myself. Many guys give away points by going for the "gold" when they shouldn't.


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

Kent made a very good point there you have to be really honest with your self. if you feel like you can shoot to that level then go for the 12 in certain circumstances and also be honest are you there to win or just shoot the event. if you are there to win you have to have a game plan and stick to that.


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

For unknown I go for center ten. Last year the unknown was lower twelves which I seemed to drop into more frequently than I would have an upper. I tend to hold a little to the 12 side though. Left and right holds better than my yardage estimations. For Known I seem to go for the connector. Shorter it is the more I favor the twelve. I rarely went for the 14 unless it was real close, known distance, and a good size ring. Usually these situations have the 14 completely eaten out of the target by the competition and I go for it just to keep up. 

That's when I'm shooting good. Other times I just as well have my eyes closed.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I try to shoot safe especially when shooting first starts, try to get as many 10s as I can, sometimes this will let you fall into a 12, but some shots you gotta go for it


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

boweng said:


> For unknown I go for center ten. Last year the unknown was lower twelves which I seemed to drop into more frequently than I would have an upper. I tend to hold a little to the 12 side though. Left and right holds better than my yardage estimations. For Known I seem to go for the connector. Shorter it is the more I favor the twelve. I rarely went for the 14 unless it was real close, known distance, and a good size ring. Usually these situations have the 14 completely eaten out of the target by the competition and I go for it just to keep up.
> 
> That's when I'm shooting good. Other times I just as well have my eyes closed.


Well, you might want to think about changing your own game plan...the 14s are no longer in play...and the inner 12 connector line is null and void now .


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

On the known day I would look at the yardage card they give us. I made a plan to shoot at 14s if the target was less than 27 yards and the ring was visible. Today I worked on judging and shooting a 1 1/2 size ring on a deer target. 8/10 shots were money. The others would have been 10s. I just have to focuse and work on a routine. Shooting the target is the easy part....hitting in the money is the hard part. Next weekend is the first local shoot of the season. I'm going in with a plan that I intend to use at Florida. I'll see how it works.


----------



## hoytviper06 (Jan 21, 2009)

2012 Metropolis was my first ASA event and honestly I didn't really know what to expect. On the first 20 targets we shot the known distance and I shot conservative and shot up on that range. Knowing that I needed to gain pts for the second set of 20 targets I started holding on the 12 and going for it. Looking back the first day sets up the shooter to either remain conservative or go for the 12s. If you concentrate on each shot and know what you have to do to win it makes things easier. Now that I know the format typically I will be shooting for the 12s on the first day If the range is right for me. Knowing the 14s aren't in play will be a struggle for me bacuase they gave me enough dirt to fill in my hole I dug on the unknown range. If your unsure on the yds then center ten is your firend, but if your confident on the number then go for it. In the words of Tim Gillingham " You can't win unless you shoot at the 12's" this statement is true imo. Shooting clean wont put you in the top, but missing easy points won't do it either. Good luck shooting and hope to meet some of you in Illinois


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

The biggest thing I found over the years is to "relax" right at the start. On the first day while I am waiting for the range official to give us the "starting words" I find it works best to chat, and joke with the other shooters in my group, and have a good laugh, or two --- it helps to settle me down.

As for the new scoring rings, I am still going to pretty much go with my same game plan. Shoot for a "safe center 10" on everything over 35yrds, and anything under that I "go for the gold". Another thing I have learned is to "always believe in your yardage". No matter what distance you judge a target for, once you have come up with a number --- believe in it !!! --- Never draw your bow back, and attempt a shot when you are doubting the number you came up with --- it is either going to right, or wrong --- period. Sure as heck if you doubt your yardage it will show up in the results of your shot, because your "doubt" will override your "focus" !!!


----------

